

Do shareholders of private companies have the right to know financing details? - johnrob

In my experience, VC funded startups (later stage especially) are secretive when it comes to number of shares outstanding and valuation.  Getting numbers from management is like pulling teeth.  If you own shares in one of these startups, do you have a right to know the details of the financing rounds?
======
samb
Sure.

